# Smoking cheese



## sausageface (Sep 10, 2015)

Hi there from sunny Kootenays British Columbia   wanting to known if a person was to have a very soft cheese like Velveeta could you use a smoke generator to smoke the cheese with out melting it into a big BLOB just using the smoker for a collection chamber at a very low temp Thks for any thoughts


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 10, 2015)

Yes as long as you can keep the smoker cold. I have done cream cheese and try and keep the smoker under 50 degrees Fahrenheit


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 10, 2015)

Oh yeah while youre at it smoke some butter too.


----------



## wade (Sep 10, 2015)

Smoked butter is easy - You may find this helpful http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/156589/smoked-butter-q-view


----------



## sausageface (Sep 10, 2015)

So I want to thank both of you so Eade if you keep the temp at about 50  deg. will it say together  or will we end up with a butter puddle


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 10, 2015)

50 is fine. We keep our butter on the counter year round and it only starts getting really soft around 70.


----------



## sausageface (Sep 10, 2015)

sorry about the  E instead  of the W fat fingers


----------



## sausageface (Sep 10, 2015)

What is a wood to use a hickory or pecan  apple or what do you suggest


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 10, 2015)

I prefer mild fruity or nutty wood like apple, peach, cherry, pecan. Alder is also a good mild wood option. 

I usually only smoke cheese for 4 hours and butter for two. Both need to rest 2-4 weeks before using.


----------



## ontario smoker (Sep 10, 2015)

Interesting post.  I had no idea that the cheese had to rest for such a time.  Does this help with the strong smoke taste?  I've tried a few times and didn't enjoy it.  My cheese always sweats and tastes like ash.  Should I wait for the outside to dry like meat smoking?


----------



## atomicsmoke (Sep 10, 2015)

Definitely. The rest time allows smoke flavour to mellow out and "mature". Make sure the surface is dry before you wrap it. Don't wipe (you wipe smoke along with water). Let it air dry.


----------



## ontario smoker (Sep 10, 2015)

Thanked for the info.  Will try and smoke some up on the weekend.  Would vacuum sealing speed things up?


----------



## atomicsmoke (Sep 10, 2015)

Not really, but it keeps better. I suggest you do a big batch. You wont regret it when you open some of those packages for Christmas dinner. Also...makes great Christmas present.


----------



## ontario smoker (Sep 10, 2015)

You just talked me into it.  Got a little cheese making place just down the road from me.  I'll get the freshest stuff I can so it'll keep longer.  Thanks again


----------



## atomicsmoke (Sep 10, 2015)

Is it hard cheese? If it's soft cheese can't say how long will keep.


----------



## ontario smoker (Sep 10, 2015)

It'll be an old cheddar.  Probably 10 pound batch


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 10, 2015)

Hard cheese keeps a really long time if dealt with properly. Soft cheeses need to be used pretty quick. I have several chunks of cheddar, pepper jack, that I smoked two years s ago. They just keep getting better with age. 

Search for @Mr T's threads he's the authority in aged cheeses around here.


----------



## sausageface (Sep 10, 2015)

Thks for the info greatly appreciated


----------



## ontario smoker (Sep 10, 2015)

Yes thanks very much. Sorry about still the questions on your post sausage face.  Got excited about someone on here with cheese experience...lol


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 10, 2015)

So since you are all wanting to cold smoke some stuff let think outside the box, because we all know that a full smoker is a happy  smoker! 

Other things to cold smoke,  but not limited too these items are:

Pickles  
Hard boiled eggs 
Nuts 
Ice cream (really cold smoke)
Lettuce
Popcorn

There's more, like I said think outside the box!


----------



## ontario smoker (Sep 10, 2015)

I made a 4 pound bag of smoked almonds 2 weeks ago.  Down to about 1/2 pound already.  Can't help but throw a handful into my mouth everytime I walk by them.  They're delicious


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 10, 2015)

ontario smoker said:


> I made a 4 pound bag of smoked almonds 2 weeks ago.  Down to about 1/2 pound already.  Can't help but throw a handful into my mouth everytime I walk by them.  They're delicious



Well then you need to give these a try every year I do a holiday gift basket for family and friends and this is the number one requested item. Scarbelly's Sweet Spicy Nuts. I lurked here for along time before joining and it was Scarbelly's post and Bearcarver's post that sucked me in, RIP Scarbelly! 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/154167/the-holiday-nuts


----------



## ontario smoker (Sep 10, 2015)

Thanks for the post.  Will be making these up


----------



## sausageface (Sep 10, 2015)

Lets not  get to wild  sounds interesting BUT lol


----------



## wade (Sep 11, 2015)

Sausageface said:


> What is a wood to use a hickory or pecan  apple or what do you suggest


I mostly use either Oak or Hickory. Oak for usually butter and Hickory for cheese


----------



## wade (Sep 11, 2015)

Whatever you are smoking, if there is room, don't forget to add a tray or saucer of sea salt. Smoked salt adds a little extra to a meal when used as a condiment.


----------



## sausageface (Sep 11, 2015)

Once again thanks Wade your smoking thing that I never thought of but we will give it a try what time frame does the salt need couple of hours or a shorter time


----------



## wade (Sep 11, 2015)

Salt can take a lot of smoke. I usually leave mine in overnight when I am smoking my salmon fillets.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 11, 2015)

Totally forgot to mention spices! Paprika and garlic are two of our favorites to smoke


----------



## atomicsmoke (Sep 11, 2015)

I tried smoking paprika a few times. Can't get it to stay on the grates. Keeps falling off.


----------



## wade (Sep 11, 2015)

atomicsmoke said:


> I tried smoking paprika a few times. Can't get it to stay on the grates. Keeps falling off.


LOL - I assume you did smoke the sweet peppers before you ground them 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






You can smoke ready ground paprika though by spreading it out on a flat dish.


----------



## eman (Sep 18, 2015)

I have cheddar in my fridge vacuum sealed that has been there 2 years and is fine.  everyone says 2 weeks rest before tasting. but i go a minimum of 30 days.


----------



## sausageface (Sep 18, 2015)

yes I can believe that I have a food saver unit and use it a lot best thing ever built still doing some searching on smoke generators  for up here in Canada found the one that is $34.00 in states and is $79.00 up here disgusting


----------



## sausageface (Sep 18, 2015)

I all so just  bought a maverick et733 dual thermo it was 79.00 up here


----------



## fpmich (Sep 25, 2015)

Ontario Smoker,  See this link on tasting cheese too early.


ontario smoker said:


> Interesting post. I had no idea that the cheese had to rest for such a time. Does this help with the strong smoke taste? I've tried a few times and didn't enjoy it. My cheese always sweats and tastes like ash. Should I wait for the outside to dry like meat smoking?


See my post on "Licking the Cheese Ashtray".


----------



## gpb11 (Sep 25, 2015)

fpmich said:


> Ontario Smoker,  See this link on tasting cheese too early.
> 
> See my post on "Licking the Cheese Ashtray".


Ha, that was funny.


----------



## tropics (Sep 25, 2015)

I have 12 lbs. in the smoker now

Richie


----------



## siege (Sep 25, 2015)

atomicsmoke said:


> I tried smoking paprika a few times. Can't get it to stay on the grates. Keeps falling off.



Always use magnetic paprika. No pan needed ! LOL  :-)


----------



## hspli910 (Oct 2, 2015)

First time smoking cheese on an electric smoker. Smoked it two times heating the smoker to 150 adding cheese ( two pounds sharp cheddar and two pounds of Colby) above a rack of a tray of ice and a tin foiled rack to keep heat down and smoking for twenty mins. 

Next I let the smoker cool to ambient temperature I heating it to 100 degrees adding a new tray of ice and once u added the cheese increased temp to 150 and smoking for 40 mins adding wet hickory chips two times. Can't wait to try it 













image.jpeg



__ hspli910
__ Oct 2, 2015


----------



## fpmich (Oct 7, 2015)

hspli910

I think you went a little too high with your temps.  I usually smoke mine just once for about 4 hours or so,  between 60* - 80*

Too high of temps will change the cheese texture.


----------



## sausageface (Oct 7, 2015)

Iagree4 that your temp is to high it is going to make your cheese gritty or it will start to melt  down and I am using apple wood its a little milder use the old stand by trial and error  its the old saying make it and they will come but try and keep it at 70 to 80 degrees


----------



## freddiec (Oct 25, 2015)

Hi smokers,
I recently learned that while smoking cheese in my masterbuilt,at 200degrees to place a tray of ice beneath the pan holding the cheese.and check until you get the color you want .
Next let the cheese sit in the fridge for one week.this will get the tarry bitter taste out.works well for me.


----------



## freddiec (Oct 25, 2015)

Whoops I meant 75 degrees wow


----------



## mikeincalgary (Nov 1, 2015)

Trying my first go at cold smoking cheese. Kamado is at 54f. Hoping I can wait the next two weeks before I try it!


----------



## sausageface (Nov 1, 2015)

I am in the process of designing a cold smoker for the cold   smoking of chesses and  butter I am using my old little chief  smoker so time will tell


----------



## sausageface (Nov 1, 2015)

using Wade as my mentor


----------



## geoffchef (Dec 6, 2015)

Hi Dirtsailor,

Have you tried Brie? Or any kind of blue cheeses?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 6, 2015)

Geoffchef said:


> Hi Dirtsailor,
> Have you tried Brie? Or any kind of blue cheeses?



Yes both are tasty.


----------



## wade (Dec 6, 2015)

Brie smokes well but you do need to prick the outer skin with a toothpick in several places before smoking to allow the smoke to penetrate.


----------



## wade (Dec 6, 2015)

Blue cheese I have not found smokes particularly well as the smoke flavour tends to compete with the stronger flavour of the cheese. Some on here like it but I think it may be a case of try it yourself and see if it suits your pallet.


----------



## geoffchef (Dec 6, 2015)

Thanks Wade. Great tip about pricking the rind - never would have thought of that.


----------



## geoffchef (Jan 2, 2016)

Thanks Dirtsailor and Wade for the good advice. Dec.7 I filled the Bradley up with 2 year old cheddar, jalapeno jack, 5 year old cheddar, a couple of wheels of brie and one small log of goat cheese. Gave them 2 1/2 hours of apple wood. Gifted a bunch of the 2 year old for Christmas - to rave reviews. So much better than the store bought smoked cheddar! My wife devoured most of the goat cheese at a sitting.

We're having a heat wave here in Manitoba, up to -5 C today (23 F) so I'm doing baby backs and ABTs for the family visiting from Montreal.


----------



## geoffchef (Jan 2, 2016)

Wade, please see above. And thank you.


----------

